# Xcom crash



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (21. April 2014)

Hi,

 habe mir xcom enemy unknown/within gegönnt und es die eine oder andere Stunde gespielt. 
 Aber jetzt stürzt immer während einer Mission der PC (!) ab. Screen wird schwarz und er rebootet.
 Windows zeigt bluescreen Fehlermeldung an.

 (Das Spiel zeigt auch an, dass einige savegames nicht angezeigt werden, da die Sprache umgestellt wurde, was ich nicht getan habe).

 Meine Treiber sind aktuell, bzw aktueller als das Spiel und alle anderen Spiele laufen Fehlerfrei.



 Win 7
 660ti
 Phenom 2 x4


----------



## Herbboy (21. April 2014)

Hast Du Steam mal das Spiel auf Fehler prüfen lassen?


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (21. April 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Hast Du Steam mal das Spiel auf Fehler prüfen lassen?



Jup, gerade, nix.


----------



## lolxd999 (21. April 2014)

Hm, was verursacht denn den Bluescreen ? Was sagt denn Software wie z.B.BlueScreenView an ? 
Vllt. ists auch ein alter Treiber der nur bei XCom zickt.

Wobei ich selbst festgestellt habe, dass XCom seit dem Patch der das Addon vorbereitet hat, stellenweise schlechter läuft, sich gelegentlich aufhängt und abstürtzt  (zwar sehr selten, aber vor dem Patch hatte es diese Probleme zumindest bei mir nicht)


----------



## Herbboy (21. April 2014)

Check mal, ob wirklich ALLE Treiber aktuell sind. Hast Du übertaktet?


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (21. April 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Check mal, ob wirklich ALLE Treiber aktuell sind. Hast Du übertaktet?



Meine Graka ist abwerk übertaktet (Palit), bei Unreal Engine 3 macht die häufig Probleme, deshalb takte ich sie da runter. 

 Scheine das Problem gelöst zu haben. Manuelles Savegame angelegt, autosave aus, immer speichern. Funktioniert bisher (etwa 2 Stunden bisher). Anscheinend komische savefiles.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (21. April 2014)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Meine Graka ist abwerk übertaktet (Palit), bei Unreal Engine 3 macht die häufig Probleme, deshalb takte ich sie da runter.


 
Solltest du dann bei XCOM auch machen.
Das Spiel läuft mit Unreal Engine 3.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (21. April 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Solltest du dann bei XCOM auch machen.
> Das Spiel läuft mit Unreal Engine 3.



Scho klar, mach ich immer bei UE3 spielen, drum hab ichs ja geschrieben


----------

